# Canon PowerShot G15



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 14, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/canon-powershot-g15/"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/canon-powershot-g15/"></a></div>
<p><strong>Canon PowerShot G15

</strong>I’m not sure where the G13 and G14 went, but they will definately be missed. Here’s an image of the imminent G12 replacement.<strong> </strong></p>
<p>It’s pretty closely specced to the G12. Add DIGIC V and a faster lens, the f/1.8 looks good. The flash is now a popup as well. Here’s hoping the viewfinder is a bit better.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/g15-front.png"><img class="alignnone size-full wp-image-11186" title="g15-front" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/g15-front.png" alt="" width="400" height="400" /></a></p>
<p> </p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## kidnaper (Sep 14, 2012)

F/1.8-2.8 sounds like a huge upgrade to me.


----------



## funkboy (Sep 14, 2012)

I like that lens.

Hope we'll see something with an f/2.8 max aperture on the next camera with a G1X size sensor as well...


----------



## Rocky (Sep 14, 2012)

Both G13 ang G14 will not never see the day light. "13" is an unlucky number for the westerner. While "14" sounds like "sure death" in Chinese.


----------



## Synomis192 (Sep 14, 2012)

I wonder what the price point will be? I hope it's not like what happen to the G1x. It was waaay to expensive when it was came out.


----------



## Zlatko (Sep 14, 2012)

kidnaper said:


> F/1.8-2.8 sounds like a huge upgrade to me.


Oh, that is very nice! The G12 was f/2.8-4.5.


----------



## Zlatko (Sep 14, 2012)

It looks like the exposure compensation and ISO dials are gone. That's not good.


----------



## dstppy (Sep 14, 2012)

But, the D600 is like a bazillion dollars more, and, like NIKON.

Cue the guy from that 80's song from old SoHo.


----------



## Bob Howland (Sep 14, 2012)

What's the CR level: 1, 2 or 3? Also, does anybody have any (good) idea _when_ Canon is going to announce something?


----------



## pwp (Sep 14, 2012)

That lens will probably be enough to tip me into my first G Canon since my somewhat disappointing G3 earlier this century. 

-PW


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 14, 2012)

nice lens. they should also make the AF a little bit faster and make it around 4 shots/second or more. Price it between $600-700 and you've got a killer camera.


----------



## husky65 (Sep 14, 2012)

I enjoyed the G12 while it lasted. Had it in a softcase, placed it on the seat of my motorcycle for a moment, bumped it with my arm and it fell to the ground (my fault) and the flip out screen never worked again. The seat height is 32 inches. The quote to fix it was almost half the price of a new one. Yikes. Let's hope the G15s are built a little tougher.


----------



## mws (Sep 14, 2012)

Looks like there could be a "aperture" dial on it too.


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 14, 2012)

husky65 said:


> I enjoyed the G12 while it lasted. Had it in a softcase, placed it on the seat of my motorcycle for a moment, bumped it with my arm and it fell to the ground (my fault) and the flip out screen never worked again. The seat height is 32 inches. The quote to fix it was almost half the price of a new one. Yikes. Let's hope the G15s are built a little tougher.



Maybe next time, you can secure a belt bag (wear it of course), leave it there when you're not using and wear the neck strap whenever you want to use it. For me, I treat my photography equipment like a fragile glass. Sure, it's a little bit awkward but at least I can still use it the next day. Anyway, I sure hope G15 will kick-ass.


----------



## Aglet (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice lens' spec.
Where's the dials?!?.. 
I hope it didn't get the touchscreen treatment. ???


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 14, 2012)

f1.8 to 2.8 wow that's nice. What about sensor size?

I plan to replace my s100 with the new Canon EOS-Mirrorless.


----------



## M249 (Sep 14, 2012)

The vari-angle screen seems to be missing... :


----------



## flangad (Sep 14, 2012)

F1,8-F2,8 is great, but it's sad to see they keep the same focal lengh

6,1-30,5mm means keep 28-140mmmm
I would have strongly preferred a start at 24mm


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 14, 2012)

M249 said:


> The vari-angle screen seems to be missing... :



I don't think it will be missing. I am thinking it will have a touchscreen.


----------



## Gman (Sep 14, 2012)

Hmph, a CR 0.5? How imminent? How good is the source?

Probably to be announced at the show for availability in November 
I want one and I want it now! Not some vague time in the future, 
same size sensor but possibly CMOS, surely wont be priced higher than the G1X?


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 14, 2012)

I just hope it will up the ante by bringing in 5+ FPS. P7700 has 8.


----------



## Woody (Sep 14, 2012)

5x zoom lens with an aperture range of f/1.8-2.8? Looks good.

But this release is kind of late to the already crowded market, isn't it? We now have Panasonic LX7 with a f/1.4-2.3 4x zoom, Olympus XZ-1 with a f/1.8-2.5 4x zoom and Fujifilm X10 with a f/2-2.8 4x zoom. Then, there's also the Sony RX100 with its slow lens but big sensor. 

Ultimately, in real use, I suspect all the above cameras will have rather similar image quality (the big sensor advantage of the RX100 is offset by its slow lens). And Canon will be the overall loser 'cos they still suffer from slow contrast AF algorithm. Sigh...


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 14, 2012)

Woody said:


> 5x zoom lens with an aperture range of f/1.8-2.8? Looks good.
> 
> But this release is kind of late to the already crowded market, isn't it? We now have Panasonic LX7 with a f/1.4-2.3 4x zoom, Olympus XZ-1 with a f/1.8-2.5 4x zoom and Fujifilm X10 with a f/2-2.8 4x zoom. Then, there's also the Sony RX100 with its slow lens but big sensor.
> 
> Ultimately, in real use, I suspect all the above cameras will have rather similar image quality (the big sensor advantage of the RX100 is offset by its slow lens). And Canon will be the overall loser 'cos they still suffer from slow contrast AF algorithm. Sigh...



I guess that's why Canon's have the slowest FPS.  but if they can do at least 5FPS, it's good enough for a P&S.


----------



## funkboy (Sep 14, 2012)

Aglet said:


> Where's the dials?!?..
> I hope it didn't get the touchscreen treatment. ???



I like the touchscreen interface as an option, but agree that it's no substitute for good tactile controls.

Which this camera appears to have in spades:

- (obviously) a front control dial under your shooting finger
- (probably) a rear control dial under your thumb
- (hopefully) a programmable ring around the lens like the S series

Let's see what she looks like at ISO1600...


----------



## Canon-F1 (Sep 14, 2012)

so nikon guys get a D600 this week and we a G15...mhm.. i hope there is more coming


----------



## ecka (Sep 14, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> Woody said:
> 
> 
> > 5x zoom lens with an aperture range of f/1.8-2.8? Looks good.
> ...



P&S means "Point & Shoot", not "Point & Spray" ;D. However, it would be very nice if Canon made it as fast as the competition.
According to the picture - some dials are missing ... same old crappy OVF ... and the Vari-angle LCD is gone too . I'm not sure if I'd buy this one over G12 or G11. Faster lens is fine, but, for me, it never was a priority in G series (sharpness and other optical qualities are more important). I just hope that the RAW image format is still there.


----------



## ecka (Sep 14, 2012)

Canon-F1 said:


> so nikon guys get a D600 this week and we a G15...mhm.. i hope there is more coming



We get nothing , just the picture. Nikon guys got their D600 picture a long time ago.


----------



## HarryWintergreen (Sep 14, 2012)

Nothing to rave about. Canon should have equipped the G1X with a faster lens (yes, I know there's a size problem). When it comes to small sensor cams DOF to me is not that much important. Let's hope AF speed and frame rate will have been improved upon.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 14, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> ... I treat my photography equipment like a fragile glass.



I bought a 1D X so I could treat it like the tool that it is.


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 14, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > ... I treat my photography equipment like a fragile glass.
> ...



Well, good for you. But still, extra care won't hurt. Love your tools and they will love you back.


----------



## ecka (Sep 14, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know much about inanimate object's love, but I treat my tools with care. Damaged (out of order) tools are pretty much useless to me.


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 14, 2012)

ecka said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



That's my point. It's just a figure of speech. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## powershot2012 (Sep 14, 2012)

Looks like they are still using the smaller 1/1.7" sensor. Finally a faster lens, but looks like Canon is just now catching up to the competition, nothing really new or interesting. RX100 is still the edge with smaller size to fit in your pocket with a larger sensor.


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 14, 2012)

powershot2012 said:


> Looks like they are still using the smaller 1/1.7" sensor. Finally a faster lens, but looks like Canon is just now catching up to the competition, nothing really new or interesting. RX100 is still the edge with smaller size to fit in your pocket with a larger sensor.



yup. except the price will be in favor of G15, hopefully...


----------



## BXL (Sep 14, 2012)

Zlatko said:


> It looks like the exposure compensation and ISO dials are gone. That's not good.


Why? My DSLR doesn't have those dials and I don't need them. Anyway, I assume that the G15 will have a touch display (don't know if I like that) and it seems like the articulated screen is gone. Thus the body should be a bit thinner.


----------



## pakosouthpark (Sep 14, 2012)

is this a joke by canon? skip the 13 and 14 numbers? and where is the 600d? is this what they planned for photokina?


----------



## ecka (Sep 14, 2012)

BXL said:


> Zlatko said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like the exposure compensation and ISO dials are gone. That's not good.
> ...


Don't need dials? Want thinner body without vari-angle LCD for your pockets? Then wait for S100 successor, because canon G series are not what you want.


----------



## jouster (Sep 14, 2012)

ecka said:


> Canon-F1 said:
> 
> 
> > so nikon guys get a D600 this week and we a G15...mhm.. i hope there is more coming
> ...



Yeah, but they also got a picture of a $2100 price tag, which has got them all of a tizzy. Seems many of them actually believed they were getting a new full frame for $1500.


----------



## Zlatko (Sep 14, 2012)

BXL said:


> Zlatko said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like the exposure compensation and ISO dials are gone. That's not good.
> ...


Those dials were very nice to have. But you're right that we don't need them. It depends on how easy it is to make those same adjustments on this camera. Hopefully as easy as on a DSLR.


----------



## Gman (Sep 14, 2012)

Zlatko said:


> BXL said:
> 
> 
> > ... Anyway, I assume that the G15 will have a touch display (don't know if I like that) and it seems like the articulated screen is gone. Thus the body should be a bit thinner.
> ...


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 14, 2012)

jouster said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > Canon-F1 said:
> ...



Well, the price will simmer down to less than 2K after 6 months or 1 year. At least, all the features I've been looking for an entry FF is there. With 6D, I withhold my judgement till it we see it. I hope it's better.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 14, 2012)

ecka said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



+1..... on keep the camera gear clean + shine.


----------



## husky65 (Sep 14, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> husky65 said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoyed the G12 while it lasted. Had it in a softcase, placed it on the seat of my motorcycle for a moment, bumped it with my arm and it fell to the ground (my fault) and the flip out screen never worked again. The seat height is 32 inches. The quote to fix it was almost half the price of a new one. Yikes. Let's hope the G15s are built a little tougher.
> ...



I think if I had a think crystal wine glass in a padded camera case and it fell 32 inches, it would remain intact without breaking.  Cameras are simply tools to me and I've beat them up all over the world for 30+ years. My 7D and 5D are built pretty tough...no problems there. As far as neck straps and belt bags...they don't work with my kind of motorcycle riding. Padded cases should do the trick. Hey, I love Canon stuff...bought my first AE1 back in 1976 and owned Canon products ever since...


----------



## moreorless (Sep 14, 2012)

powershot2012 said:


> Looks like they are still using the smaller 1/1.7" sensor. Finally a faster lens, but looks like Canon is just now catching up to the competition, nothing really new or interesting. RX100 is still the edge with smaller size to fit in your pocket with a larger sensor.



It does seem the obvious alternative to the G1X, faster lens rather than larger sensor.

To me the viewfinder block ontop looks a bit larger than previous models so perhaps its improved? that and the fast lens to me looks to be something a bit more interesting than the P7700 which is really just a pretty standard superzoom.


----------



## m_holorge (Sep 14, 2012)

G13 and G14 is missing due to Japanese tradition. 13 is unlucky worldwide though, 14 relates to death. It's quite normal when taking elevators in JPN.
BTW, isn't Lumix's new pointshoot camera better for its leica lens of F1.4, msrp $499?


----------



## Gman (Sep 15, 2012)

Not quite sure which model you are referring to maybe Lumix LX7? but it lacks the vari angle screen and the P&S doesn't have a viewfinder?


----------



## Gman (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh gosh, just a day to go I am biting my nails in anticipation. Will it just be announced or will it be released? I see no stores even offering pre orders yet.

Just a point brought up elsewhere, has anyone else noticed that the new body (if a true representation) seems slimmer than the G12 and that the vari-angle screen hinge 'hump' has vanished, the focus lamp position has moved and there now seems to be a pop up flash apart from the missing exposure and ISO adjustment dials?

Hope it's not another EOS M fiasco, announced in July and not available for three months!
???


----------



## powershot2012 (Sep 16, 2012)

Are you talking about the G15? If so, not sure there is any anticipation as we have already seen the specs and pics. Nice, had it come out maybe 2009, it the competition has advanced so much more.


----------



## Dave92F1 (Sep 16, 2012)

If it has a flippy screen and better video than the G12, I'll happily pay $600 for it and replace my G11.

If no flippy screen, NO SALE. (The leaked photo doesn't look look promising.) I'll sooner buy a used G12 on eBay.


----------



## Gman (Sep 16, 2012)

Dave92F1 said:


> If it has a flippy screen and better video than the G12, I'll happily pay $600 for it and replace my G11.
> 
> If no flippy screen, NO SALE. (The leaked photo doesn't look look promising.) I'll sooner buy a used G12 on eBay.



I for one have been eagerly anticipating the G15 and all the rumours have been just that, unsubstantiated rumours, we have had nothing concrete so far only speculation. Perhaps's, maybe's educated guesses but nothing concrete so there's no guarantee the 'leaked' image is accurate.

That the single image doesn't show any evidence of a swivel screen doesn't mean there's no swivel screen only that the previous swivel screen had an external hinge bump. If I hold my G11 at the same angle there's a distinct hinge bump whereas the image of the G15, if an accurate representation shows a smooth side. So there are three possibilites,
1) the G15 doesn't have a swivel screen anymore,
2) the image is an artist's impression of what the G15 might look like and not an accurate representation of what the camera will look like when announced (wont be the first time, look how many artists impressions there have been of iPhones over the years which bore little resemblance to the finished article), 
3) that the G15 has been completely redesigned of which the repositioning of the viewfinder, pop up flash and loss of dials, bears witness and just maybe Canon have integrated the swivel screen better into the body. Apple did it on their MacBookAirs.

However if when announced tomorrow the swivel screen has gone, so will I have, to the other camp and Nikon P7700 will get my vote and my money despite not having a viewfinder. 
If we are wrong in our observations and interpretations of a leaked image are wrong and the screen is still there the G15 will get my vote and my money. We have to wait and see wont we.


----------



## Gman (Sep 17, 2012)

One step forward, one step back:
They lost the flipping screen, it was so useful, waist level shots, ground level shots, over the head shots, macro from awkward angles.

http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canon-powershot-g15/



> If it has a flippy screen and better video than the G12, I'll happily pay $600 for it and replace my G11.



It lost the flipping screen so it lost me, I'm off to buy a Nikon P7700 to replace my G11, tests or no tests I am sure I wont notice any appreciable difference in IQ as the sensors are the same size!

OK so the lens is not quite as bright but it has a longer zoom. I hardly used the OVF so that's no big deal. The G15 may have a faster lens but it's only nominal. I'd rather have had the minor extra thickness of the flippy screen than something 'pocketable'. Sorry Canon, you lost the plot. You had a brilliant camera and you just went and ruined one of it's selling points. That screen was really useful. A flat screen in bright sunlight is hopeless. 

How could they ruin a camera that was so good and had such a following? What got into their heads? There were already enough pocketable cameras around we didn't need another one. they even had one themselves the S100 now the S110 so why another? If I really wanted a flat screen pocketable camera I'd have bought the Sony RX100!


----------



## ygbsm (Sep 17, 2012)

Canon Europe's announcement:
http://www.canon-europe.com/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_Camera/PowerShot/PowerShot_S110/index.aspx
and:
http://www.canon-europe.com/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_Camera/PowerShot/PowerShot_G15/index.aspx

B&H page on the G15: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/889961-REG/Canon_PowerShot_G15_Digital_Camera.html


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 17, 2012)

Gman said:


> One step forward, one step back:
> They lost the flipping screen, it was so useful, waist level shots, ground level shots, over the head shots, macro from awkward angles.
> 
> http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canon-powershot-g15/
> ...



Hey Gman, I'm keeping my G11 for now.  P7700 lost its OVF for the swivel screen. The extra aperture isn't that convincing for me unless proven otherwise through tests. Anyway, enjoy your new P7700. Please give us some feedback and maybe samples. Who knows, you might convince me but till then, I'll stick with G11. Best of luck!


----------



## Gman (Sep 17, 2012)

>verysimplejason

Don't worry I am not dumping my G11 just yet but I am not a happy bunny. Number one the P7700 is not available yet and number two as you quite rightly mention the lens is an unknown quantity anyhow the same goes for the ƒ1.8 lens on the G15. I just had notification the G15 will sell at 499$ in the US no doubt 499€ in Europe.

I am going to Japan on the 8th of October so there's no way I will be able to get my hands on a P7700 anyway so it looks like the G11 will go on it's third trip to Japan. Be very silly to buy a P7700 in haste.

Oh dear, Canon just shot themselves in the foot.


----------



## Dave92F1 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: G15 dissapointment*

Count me disappointed, too.

No flippy screen - that rules it out entirely.

Not only that, but it's still missing the GPS and 200/400 fps video modes introduced in the S100!

And also no 1080p/60.

The f/2.8 lens on the G11/G12 is fast enough for me - I don't need a faster lens in a compact (I have a DSLR if I need that, but it doesn't fit in my everyday backpack.)

I'm not at all interested in the G15. I'm going to shop for a used G12 on eBay instead (to replace my G11).


----------



## powershot2012 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: G15 dissapointment*

I was actually looking forward to the S110, but find it to be a major disappointment. On the contrary, the G15 is better than I expected and thank you Canon for finally return the G series to it roots....FAST LENS!




Dave92F1 said:


> Count me disappointed, too.
> 
> No flippy screen - that rules it out entirely.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aglet (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh yay, they put in their CMOS sensor.
Likely to perform more poorly than the G1x then?..
Too bad they didn't stay with the Sony (?) CCD sensors that gave very good low ISO performance in the G11 and G12.
At least initial release price is not unreasonable, considering the lens ..


----------



## Gman (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, that looks like the end of all the expectation and enthusiasm for the sucessor to the G12!
Just another compact P&S with nothing special to recommend it.
What happened at Canon, did the earthquake damage their thinking processes?


----------



## harvey_asia (Oct 30, 2012)

It might not have the moving LCD. But the pictures looks good from this review

Canon PowerShot G15 Unboxing and Hands On Review


----------



## pwp (Dec 18, 2012)

There has been plenty of negativity towards the G15 in this thread, but reviews from other sources plus the spec list made me take a look at my first compact since my unloved G3 a million years ago.

Last week I bought a G15 for $399 and ran it through its paces and have to say the quality knocks my sock off, way exceeding my expectations. I wasn't expecting files like my 5D3 or 1D4 but hey, for what it is and for $399 I've got a camera that I'll take everywhere with me again. The lens is a pearler, f/1.8-2.8, the iso performance is a real surprise, and the more compact size (than the G12) makes the loss of the flippy screen inconsequential. I'm loving it.

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canon-powershot-g15/
http://www.cameralabs.com/reviews/Canon_PowerShot_G15/
http://www.techradar.com/au/reviews/cameras-and-camcorders/cameras/compact-cameras/canon-g15-1098151/review

-PW


----------



## well_dunno (Dec 19, 2012)

hi all,

Dpreview posted their roundup for enthusiast zoom compact cameras today, in case anyone would like to take a look:
http://www.dpreview.com/articles/2367736880/roundup-enthusiast-zoom-compact-cameras

Cheers!


----------

